# [Suche] IllustratorCS Tutorial



## nutron (17. September 2004)

hallo,

ich suche ein tut welches explizit für beschreibt wie aus einem normalen foto eine schoene vektografik zuerstellen ist wie im ahang zusehen ist
nach langem suchen hab ich nur unzureichend gut erklärte tuts gefunden,
deshalb falls ihr aushelfen könnt wäre ich sehr dankbar 

MfG

nutron


----------



## Chrisu (17. September 2004)

Moinsen,

hättest du hier im Forum mal ein wenig gesucht, dann wärst du auch fündig geworden.
Trotzdem, hier ist ein Link:
http://www.vectorize.de/tutorial.html 

So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------



## nutron (17. September 2004)

hättest du ordentlich gelesen würdest du wissen das ich ein tut für ILLUSTRATOR CS & nicht FREEHAND suche  ;-)...........trotzdem thx


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. September 2004)

Da beide Programme sehr ähnlich arbeiten (;-)) und annähernd den gleichen 
Funktionsumfang besitzen, läßt sich dieses Tutorial auch wunderbar für
Illustrator ummünzen. Also nicht gleich rummotzen, sondern sich auch mal 
ein wenig mit den Links auseinandersetzen und Eigeninitiative zeigen.

Gruss Markus

P.S. Bitte in Zukunft auf die Netiquette, speziell Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten. Danke.


----------



## nutron (17. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Markus Kolletzky _
> *Da beide Programme sehr ähnlich arbeiten (;-)) und annähernd den gleichen
> Funktionsumfang besitzen, läßt sich dieses Tutorial auch wunderbar für
> Illustrator ummünzen. Also nicht gleich rummotzen, sondern sich auch mal
> ...



niemand motzt hier ;-)


----------



## thoru (17. September 2004)

[off topic]

Ich mag mich da irren aber ich habe durchgehende
Großbuchstaben als lautes rufen bzw. schreien
kennegelernt. Deshalb lässt sich in diesem Fall auch
leicht auf motzen schließen.
[/off topic]

....und der Link den Chrisu dir hier hinterlegt hat 
beschreibt die Grundlagen die man für ein Vektorbild
nutzen kann. Das der Autor dafür Freehand benutzt 
hat ist in diesem Fall völlig unerheblich. Das Tutorial
kannst du ohne weiteres auch mit Illustrator 
nachvollziehen.

cu
thoru


----------

